# minimal IVF over 40 or standard?



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi There,


Anybody know the current thinking about minimal ivf vs standard for over 40s. I am 44 and have been recommended minimal but seeing all sorts of mixed research on thi.


Would love to hear from anyone who ha views either way...?


Thanks


E xx


----------



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Estella

I believe the thinking varies from clinic to clinic, and also depends on your own personal stats (follicle count, AMH etc). But from my experience at CRGH (and also advice from ARGC), I think they tend to believe it's worth seeing how you respond on a regular dose of meds first, and then depending on that, maybe switching to natural/low dose. If you respond well and produce, say 6-8 eggs/embryos, that could essentially save you 6 plus months of cycling naturally. I think that's the rationale anyway! I'm sure there's other ladies here who know much more about natural/low dose cycles, so hopefully they will be able to advise further.
Good luck xx


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Rosie, that sounds pretty sensible. Best of luck with your all-freeze cycle x


----------



## Syd72 (Sep 15, 2016)

I cycled at Oxford in January and was on a normal protocol, the month of my 45th birthday. It failed but other than that everything went well, 10 eggs retrieved, 9 fertilised with icsi. 2 transferred at day 5.

Good luck.


----------



## gomezfernandez1975 (May 30, 2017)

Hi there,

I am thinking of doing the same. I have just had my first failed ivf and only got 3 embryos and all of them arrested on day 3, so didn't get to transfer any. My doctor at the lister doesn't want to change my meds for the next cycle but I am scared to end up with the same outcome!
I asked for a natural ivf as I believe our bodies will grow naturally the best egg but he told me I will only get 3-5 % chance this way.
Any of you had a better result?
I was on gonal f 375mg for 9 days
I am almost 42, amh 1 and fsh 11


----------

